# Pcbp 4/21



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Not much going on this morning. Stayed from sunup to around 11am, Nada. Few spanish being caught afternoon. Had some bluefish show up as well. Sporatic Spanish from 2pm on. One nice Cobia lost just before gaff went down. Looked nice. STILL no bait at GBBT or Hotspots. Was told by one of them that none of the boats went out sunday night for bait so hopefully they will have bait by noon Tuesday. Oh, One sea turtle hooked/snagged at end of afternoon on the pier. Broke off intentionally once the minimum amount of line was to be left attached. Wasnt me, just reporting. Good luck everyone.


----------



## pdeluca2491 (Apr 9, 2014)

Managed a couple spanish and a little blue. Stayed till about 745pm and didn't see people doing much more than I did. First fish since moving to pensacola for me though, so I was happy. 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Sheepshead were biting a little bit most of Sunday and Monday. I caught them on live shrimp, fiddler crabs and on the one ghost shrimp that I had.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, EYM, Saw one guy catch around 8 of them off NE Corner of the pier end. Not sure what he was using. Might have been sand fleas??? Figures with the Cobia being caught there today it happened after we left for Ft Walton. Several cobia sighted down there but none caught while I was there. NO spanish around at all. Stayed there for about 2.5 hours and nada.


----------

